

Android search engine poor results is damaging top applications - espinchi
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Android+Market/thread?tid=1e575cf9e437736c&hl=en

======
oflannabhra
Even just as a user, I've noticed this. Discovering good, reputable apps has
become more difficult. The best way I've discovered to see a collection of
functionally similar apps is to find one app that does close to what I want,
then select the "related" link. It gives a much more useful list of apps than
searching based on keywords.

~~~
espinchi
Good trick. They are different algorithms, and it looks like the guys working
on the search of relevant, similar apps are doing a better job! (I know one of
them personally, so I may be biased.)

------
j_col
This issue is getting some coverage in the Register today:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/27/android_market_searc...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/27/android_market_search_fail/)

------
espinchi
A change in the algorithm for the search in the Android market is literally
killing top applications, making them very difficult to discover.

It's paradoxical that this comes from the #1 search engine.

~~~
ompemi
We've had a decrease in the number of downloads since 1st July of 50%. Our app
cannot be found by its name. This is incredible.

